# Screws won't fit Router Plate



## don1 (Jan 6, 2009)

If you can understand what I'm saying, then you're pretty darned smart!
I wrote this memo to Lee Valley about 2 minutes ago, so they havn't had a chance to reply, but I thought some members of this forum may have encountered a similar problem and would perhaps wish to submit a response.

I recently ordered your Veritas Base Plate (black) and have the 2 holes bored and the screws are bolted to the base plate and router. The required screws must be 5/16" (width of thread) in order to fit the holes on my Ryobi 175 Router. I purchased 2 screws locally, but the head of the screws measure 5/8" wide. The problem I have is using the counterbore included with the kit, I find that the it (the counterbore) will only accept a screw-head width of 1/2" so the screws are fitting proud of the base plate. I am wondering if I could grind the screw head widths down to 1/2" so I can screw them in further or are there screws already made with a 1/2" head width and 5/16" shank? Also, could I use a really large drill bit to make the recess wider? My small local fastener supplier does not have the screws in the required width.


----------



## Ghidrah (Oct 21, 2008)

Did you loose the screws that came with the existing router plate?
So how come they didn't supply the screws with the kit?

Did you get the screws at a Lumber yd, Hardware or Auto parts store? I'd try an auto parts store. If not, no that grinding the circumference won't change the taper from the head to the shaft.


----------



## don1 (Jan 6, 2009)

*Re Screws*

The Router is a Ryobi 175 and never had a faceplate - hence no screws.
The kit tells you to use the screws that came with the Router. Makes sense. I picked up the 2 screws from a fastener supply company here locally, but didn't realize the heads were too wide. 
Thanks for your reply.
Don1


----------



## tmiller (Feb 8, 2007)

The standard size for a 5/16 socket head cap screw is 1/2 diameter. If you measure across corners on a hex head cap screw it will measure a little more. I suppose, its possible, your plate could've been bore for pan head type screws. Hopefully one of these tables will fix you up.

http://www.engineershandbook.com/Tables/sockethead.htm

http://www.smithfast.com/pancomb.html


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Don

If I recall the Oval hd.m/s screws have a smaller hd diam. than most flat hd.screws.. you may want to check with your bolt and nut supply store.

Or you may want to use a Allen Button Head Cap screw they also have a smaller head diam.hd.plus and a low profile...


Veritas® Base Plate/Table Insert
http://www.leevalley.com/wood/page.aspx?c=2&p=41776&cat=1,43000,51208&ap=1

http://www.mcmaster.com/#


========



don1 said:


> If you can understand what I'm saying, then you're pretty darned smart!
> I wrote this memo to Lee Valley about 2 minutes ago, so they havn't had a chance to reply, but I thought some members of this forum may have encountered a similar problem and would perhaps wish to submit a response.
> 
> I recently ordered your Veritas Base Plate (black) and have the 2 holes bored and the screws are bolted to the base plate and router. The required screws must be 5/16" (width of thread) in order to fit the holes on my Ryobi 175 Router. I purchased 2 screws locally, but the head of the screws measure 5/8" wide. The problem I have is using the counterbore included with the kit, I find that the it (the counterbore) will only accept a screw-head width of 1/2" so the screws are fitting proud of the base plate. I am wondering if I could grind the screw head widths down to 1/2" so I can screw them in further or are there screws already made with a 1/2" head width and 5/16" shank? Also, could I use a really large drill bit to make the recess wider? My small local fastener supplier does not have the screws in the required width.


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

BJ if there is something about routers you don't know I have no idea what it could be. Your knowledge is astounding to me, (no big head there ).


----------



## Ralph Barker (Dec 15, 2008)

Are you sure the proper size is 5/16? I would have thought the Ryobi would require a metric size.


----------



## don1 (Jan 6, 2009)

Thanks for all the suggestions guys:
I purchased a 5/16" Counterbore and that seems to have done the trick.
Don


----------



## don1 (Jan 6, 2009)

The Screw Bolt Heads were still sticking up proud of the Router Plate (about a fingernail high) so I drilled a couple holes in a scrap board and screwed them in tight. Then turned the board upside down and ran it across the belt sander. Got nice new looking screw heads now and it was a very safe way to perform the job. And of course they are perfectly flush with the plate now. 
Don


----------



## Ghidrah (Oct 21, 2008)

Don1
In the past, for different projects I've I resorted to sanding and or grinding screw heads down, the problem rose when backing them out.
Slots too shallow to extract a screw can be frustrating. My solution was to lock the (machine screws) with a couple of nuts, clamp it in the vice and run the hack saw along the slot.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Ghidrah

I must say I do it all the time,, I'm a cheap old SOB and I never have just the right screw on hand,,,I chuck up the screw in the battery drill and take it to the belt sander (2hp, 2" x 48" ) and rework the heads,, that's why I always say use socket head screws, you can remove almost 50% of the head and still have a way to put them in or out...the same thing is true for many of the phil.drive/,sq.drive drive screws, but I do hate the slotted screws unless I'm making one way screws..go in but don't come out type...or to say can't be taken out the normal way without a little tool you can make.


========



Ghidrah said:


> Don1
> In the past, for different projects I've I resorted to sanding and or grinding screw heads down, the problem rose when backing them out.
> Slots too shallow to extract a screw can be frustrating. My solution was to lock the (machine screws) with a couple of nuts, clamp it in the vice and run the hack saw along the slot.


----------



## levon (Sep 14, 2008)

hello bobj,

i wish you could buy a kit with different sizes of small screws like this, that have the allen heads in them. the only place here i can buy them is fastenal. i bought them a couple of times and really like the way they work. only problem is fastenal. if they have a box of the size you need you can buy them, but if not a box is expensive. im going to atlanta soon and i remember you saying, i think, that ace hardware sells them. sorry for the long post.


----------



## Hamlin (Dec 25, 2005)

Hi all,

Next time in your local HD, Lowes or local hardware store, look in their specialty nut & bolts. You'll find what you're looking for.


----------



## levon (Sep 14, 2008)

Ken,

i think i looked at lowes. i dont think they had the flat head allen type screws. one problem i have a lowes is their specialty screws are stainless and high as hell. i buy them when i have to but try to find what i need at hardware stores.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi levon

Ace is best for one or two of them but not the best for a kit or by the box..

You can find them on the net in the small plastic boxes ( 8" x 10" type) or big box kit the norm is for lawn mower shop parts,etc....they come in SAE or Metric kits, some bolt & nut supply outlets have them also..one that come to mind is the one called Star-For-Parts..they sale many type of kits, lock washers,nuts.bolts,machine screws,etc.

here's one I use from time to time.just type in bolt kits
http://www.mcmaster.com/#socket-cap-screws/=m3vyd
or
http://www.stens.com/dealernet/catalog.html
type in bolt kits

I guess I should show the real size in real time..
see below


===========






levon said:


> hello bobj,
> 
> i wish you could buy a kit with different sizes of small screws like this, that have the allen heads in them. the only place here i can buy them is fastenal. i bought them a couple of times and really like the way they work. only problem is fastenal. if they have a box of the size you need you can buy them, but if not a box is expensive. im going to atlanta soon and i remember you saying, i think, that ace hardware sells them. sorry for the long post.


----------



## levon (Sep 14, 2008)

hello bobj

thanks for the information. looks like they have a bunch of kits. i bookmarked this because at the times we discuss some topics, i am not able to buy all i want to. now when my rich uncle kicks the bucket, i can go to my bookmark! just teasing about the rich uncle part.


----------



## Hamlin (Dec 25, 2005)

Hi levon,

Most generally, people don't buy the screws as a kit. Just enough to get them by. This is why I suggested HD/Lowes & or your local hardware store. There was a time I believed in Fastenal, until I found out about McFeelys. Prices are almost half and yes you can buy bulk and I do believe they have/carry "kits".

Each his/her own.


----------



## dovetail_65 (Jan 22, 2008)

I get all my screws at "Small Parts" on Amazon. Here is one example: 50 screws that fit my DeWalt plate for 1.75 which includes shipping. You can not beat that considering you do not leave the house and get them in two days or so.

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B000NHTQ32

You can get just about any type and size metric or SAE that a router plate would need.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

levon said:


> hello bobj
> 
> thanks for the information. looks like they have a bunch of kits. i bookmarked this because at the times we discuss some topics, i am not able to buy all i want to. now when my rich uncle kicks the bucket, i can go to my bookmark! just teasing about the rich uncle part.



I will say it's best to buy them by the box of 100 the norm...i.e. at ACE/HD/LOWES 1/4 x 2 1/2" carr.bolt at 20 cents each, in the box from a bolt supply outlet same thing for 4.50 per a box of 100...I do like to buy one size like carr.bolts ( 1/4 x 4" full thread ) and cut them to size when I need a short one....

You may say ,but I don't want to get the hack saw out all the time to cut them off, this is what I use,, I have a 4 1/2" grinder that I don't use all the and you can get a HF one for 12.oo bucks (grinder)that will do the same job..
I use it all the time,it will cut up to 1" thick stock easy...I have a big chop saw 14" but that's a bit over kill for just some small bolts.. 

4-1/2" Angle Grinder Stand
http://www.grizzly.com/products/4-1-2-Angle-Grinder-Stand/G8183

I'm almost sure HF as the same tool at about the same price..plus the cutoff blades in a 10 pack...cheap ,,, 

=======


----------



## levon (Sep 14, 2008)

hello Ken,

the thing i like about fastenal is they have lots of things our local stores dont. living in a small town we dont have a large variety of screws and bolts. i totally agree with you about the prices at fastenal. i need to get a mcfeely's catalogue. i had one several years ago. thanks so much ro reminding me.


----------



## levon (Sep 14, 2008)

hello bobj,

i have a 4 1/2 angle grinder. its a cheap one from agri-supply. it works fine for what i have to do. i dont have the neat stand you showed on the link to grizzly.
do you have one? until recently i didnt have a sander (belt-disc) or a bench grinder. now i have both thanks to Christmas presents


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

HI levon

Yep, I have one and it works great  and the price is right..

===



levon said:


> hello bobj,
> 
> i have a 4 1/2 angle grinder. its a cheap one from agri-supply. it works fine for what i have to do. i dont have the neat stand you showed on the link to grizzly.
> do you have one? until recently i didnt have a sander (belt-disc) or a bench grinder. now i have both thanks to Christmas presents


----------



## Ghidrah (Oct 21, 2008)

More often than not when "resizing" I lay a fine file down and move the screw head over it, better control. One thing I do for the routers like base plate and edge guide screws when I find a replacement I buy enough to replace them for all the routers. 
I prefer to use a clear plate unless I'm using collets so I'm switching all the time and on out of shop jobs.


----------



## don1 (Jan 6, 2009)

The screws I used were the allen-head type and after grinding them down, I still had plenty of depth for inserting the allen wrench to unscrew them if necessary. 
Thanks to all for the many suggestions guys.
Don


----------



## Hamlin (Dec 25, 2005)

levon said:


> hello Ken,
> 
> the thing i like about fastenal is they have lots of things our local stores dont. living in a small town we dont have a large variety of screws and bolts. i totally agree with you about the prices at fastenal. i need to get a mcfeely's catalogue. i had one several years ago. thanks so much ro reminding me.



Hi levon,

Just give McFeelys a search on the web. I order from them a lot. Well, when I was in the project of building a barn here on the farm that is.


----------

